# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  سفهاء ياراجي ... اتسمعني

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مهما هم تطالوا فانهم سفهاء .... مهما يمكرون عليك فلنا ولك رب يحميك ... انهم حثاله في برميل قمامه البشر تربوا علي الدسائس والعفن ببيوتهم قبل ناديهم ... اهدافك تذيدهم نارا باحشاءهم الكارهه لموهبتك .. فارجمهم بالصواريخ ... ارادوا هزيمتك نفسيا فصنعوا لك جدار من المحبين فارجم ياراجي فحبنا لك قد ذاد واستحقارنا لهم تعف عنه احذيتنا .. وموعدنا يوم الرجال وانت رأس الرمح في ذلك اليوم
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

مهما هم تطالوا فانهم سفهاء ....  ... انهم حثاله في برميل قمامه البشر تربوا علي الدسائس والعفن ببيوتهم قبل ناديهم ...



انهم بقايا جيف الخنازير
..
فلن يهتم لهم راجي ولا الصفوه
سيرد عليهم راجي بهدف تلو الاخر
وستحمله الصفوه علي الاعناق
وستفرش له الارض رياحين
حفظه الله من كل شر
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هم تسافهون وأنت ترد نجومية المباراة وزيادة الغلة من الأهداف وزيادة الغصة في حلوقهم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*راجي راجيهم لكي يرد علي الذين ارادو تشويه سمعتة بافعال هم اصحابها
واسيادها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اثبت فى مباراة اليوم انه راجل بحق وحقيقه واختياره نجما للقاء رد بليغ على هؤلاء الاجلاف 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*لكم التحية على الهدية بمروركم
تسلموا
*

----------


## ابوبكر

*يخاطبني السفية بكل قبح واكره ان اكون له مجيبا
يزيد سفاهةً وازيد حلماً كعود زاده الاحراق طيبا

وانت كذلك يا راجي... فكن كما انت
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*[quote=ابوبكر;193189]يخاطبني السفية بكل قبح واكره ان اكون له مجيبا
يزيد سفاهةً وازيد حلماً كعود زاده الاحراق طيبا
 تسلم ياصفوه يارائع ... ومشكور علي تشريفنا بالمرور
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*سيهزمهم الزعيم بقيادة راجي وكل اللاعبون الذين
مسهم القول السئ 
وكان الله في عون الاخلاق انهم لا يخافون الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلامات ياعبدالعظيم ياصفوة تسلم على الكلمات الرائعة
امبارح شاهدنا راجي يمشي بالوصايا دي وخلاهم في انزعاج شديد
لان بضاعتهم ردت لهم ورجعو من وراء فتح هذا الباب بخفي حنين
*

----------


## كل النجوم

*مباراة جزيرة الفيل تثبت جاهزية راجي الكبيرة ولياقته البدنية العالية طوال زمن المباراة 
وهذا يكفي 
بس الله يستروا من العين الصابت ايداهور 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*سيرد عليهم ان شاء الله عمليا فى شباك المعز
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*على   لاعبى   الزعيم   الرد   عليهم   وآخذ   الثار   أصعب   شئ   الظلم   وأشانة   السمعه   على   راجم   أن  لا  يتلفت   لهم    فهذه   هى    خصالهم    هم  

أعفن من   العفن    المطلوب    من  جمهور   الزعيم   نصرت   لاعبى   الزعيم   والوقوف   القوى    معهم   وعلى   لاعبى   الزعيم   ضرب   الجلافيط   بكل   قوة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*للهم انصرنا يارب يا كريم باقدام راجي وطمبل .. يارحمن يا رحيم
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*اقبح شئ ان تفتكر ان الدنيا اصبحت دميه تحركها كيفما شئت قمه الجهل  المهم ان راجي صبحهم في بيت العزاء
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*الهلال نمر من ورق يطمس ويدمر كل ما هوجميل وصافي نقي وأنيق حتى يعكر صفاء الأجواء لكي لايرى أحد قبح منظرهم  وحقيقتهم لأن فاقد الشيئ لايعطيه
لكن علينا نحن أن لاننجرف وراء شائعاتهم وننسى إننا حماة الزعيم ونجومه
                        	*

----------

